# Laptop screen flickering and horizontal lines problem



## akhilc47 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've a Dell inspiron 15r se laptop which is 1.5 years old( model - 7520). It was working fine until last couple of days. Last week it started giving a _horizontal white dot line_ on the very top of screen( like this ............. in white) for the entire width of the screen. From yesterday or so a similar line started appearing at the bottom too. Both of these line will come and go every 2 or 3 sec. And screen will jump a bit (like say 5 pixel or so roughly) and it will also shake sometimes which makes letters difficult to read. 

The problem exists everywhere, I mean in ubuntu and even in boot screen. In short when I press power button and screen start displaying something problem also starts. 

Today I connected an external lcd monitor via vga cable and it works fine. No line and no flickering. So I guess GPU is ok?? What could be the problem?? Could it be just loose contact or something in laptop screen cable?

Another question: I had warranty including accidental damage protection and stuff for a year. But since I'm outside this period now, what should I do?

And since I'm outside the warranty period anyway is it okay if I open my laptop and try something?


----------



## seamon (Feb 11, 2014)

akhilc47 said:


> I've a Dell inspiron 15r se laptop which is 1.5 years old( model - 7520). It was working fine until last couple of days. Last week it started giving a _horizontal white dot line_ on the very top of screen( like this ............. in white) for the entire width of the screen. From yesterday or so a similar line started appearing at the bottom too. Both of these line will come and go every 2 or 3 sec. And screen will jump a bit (like say 5 pixel or so roughly) and it will also shake sometimes which makes letters difficult to read.
> 
> The problem exists everywhere, I mean in ubuntu and even in boot screen. In short when I press power button and screen start displaying something problem also starts.
> 
> ...



Why not go to 


Spoiler



le dell service centre


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why not go to dell service centre



I will, but I was hoping may be somebody had a similar problem and they can give me DIY solution!!


----------



## seamon (Feb 11, 2014)

akhilc47 said:


> I will, but I was hoping may be somebody had a similar problem and they can give me DIY solution!!



Trying to save a few bucks eh? 

You can try a DIY solution.........open up your laptop.....remove the LCD panel using a screw driver which is very difficult then order a 1366x768 or 1920x1080 panel from ebay.com, fit it in, mod the bios and enjoy your new screen.
OR you can go to Dell service centre and watch TV while it is getting repaired.


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> Trying to save a few bucks eh?
> 
> You can try a DIY solution.........open up your laptop.....remove the LCD panel using a screw driver which is very difficult then order a 1366x768 or 1920x1080 panel from ebay.com, fit it in, mod the bios and enjoy your new screen.
> OR you can go to Dell service centre and watch TV while it is getting repaired.



It's not possible to upgrade the panel to full HD right?


----------



## seamon (Feb 11, 2014)

akhilc47 said:


> It's not possible to upgrade the panel to full HD right?



Actually if you can trick your bios then it is.


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 12, 2014)

better you go to dell service center. if u pay then they will come to your home and do the needful.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Feb 13, 2014)

had the similar problem with my hp.... just called a random computer guy to come fix it... he opened the lcd pannel and corrected the wires and told me it was good to go.!he took 500.


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 13, 2014)

^^ I was also thinking of opening up the laptop and checking the wires... It's just that I've never done it. . anyway you've given me much needed motivation.


----------



## seamon (Feb 13, 2014)

akhilc47 said:


> ^^ I was also thinking of opening up the laptop and checking the wires... It's just that I've never done it. . anyway you've given me much needed motivation.



If you are doing DIY operations on your lappy, make sure you are discharged of static electricity and proceed with extreme caution.


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> If you are doing DIY operations on your lappy, make sure you are discharged of static electricity and proceed with extreme caution.


I'll keep that in mind 
I'm going to try it this weekend and will post the result.


----------



## seamon (Feb 14, 2014)

akhilc47 said:


> I'll keep that in mind
> I'm going to try it this weekend and will post the result.



Going to a service centre is a much better option imo.


----------



## onlysam (Mar 31, 2014)

same is happening to my laptop since 2-3days. Having the same model Dell Inspiron 15r SE 7520.

PLease share if your issue has been resolved.


----------

